# Clippers sign Wang



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry I don't have the link, but it's around ESPN if you want verification.

The Clippers have signed Wang Zhi Zhi to a 3 year offer sheet. Dallas has 15 days to work out a sign and trade, re-sign him, or just let him walk for free. But Cuban says he won't go for free.

Kandi, Rooks, Ely, Parks, and now ZhiZhi makes for a crowded 5 spot. Someone has to go. Ely and Parks can't be moved now, so they aren't going anywhere. We'll see what happens. 

I like the signing because ZhiZhi can get up and down the floor and can shoot from the perimeter at the 5 spot. That allows Brand to play inside by himself without the opposing C helping out, and it gives guys like Odom and Miller another option to kick it out to when they drive and dish.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Your right...
I said the same thing yesterday. It will not only help brands post game but also Q's and it will help Dre, Corey and Q slash to the hoop.:rbanana:


----------



## Bully (Jul 15, 2002)

*Wang*

Believe it is 6 mil for 3 years.

Bully


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

If Clippers get Wang. You'll have Ely, Wilcox, Wang, Rooks, & Ekezie competing for backup jobs at 4 and 5. Does that means either Ely or Wilcox or both are on the trade block? Just curious because I think you'll get some playoff-proven veterans in return if you trade both of them, and that'll help your playoffs quest.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Ekezie is gone.......
Both of our Rookies Wilcox and Ely are not on the trading bloc....
Kandi is outta there 100% gauranteed if Wang is signed...
So you have Wang, Rooks, (Ely) at center, and Brand, Wilcox (Ely) at PF....Looks pretty good...:yes:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

As clipshow says, Ely and Wilcox are not on the block.

For starters, they cannot be moved until December 15th, so their names aren't coming up as potential guys to leave.

You're right though, there is some crowding at the 5 spot.

Kandi is going to take up big minutes, and we have 4 capable backups vying for at most, 18 minutes. Ely, Parks, Rooks, and ZhiZhi.

Someone has to go.

Parks was just signed and can't be dealt. Ely is a rook and can't be dealt.

So that leaves Rooks and Kandi. IMO, both are realistic candidates to be dealt.

Rooks is the most likely. He could be moved with a draft pick in a ST deal for ZhiZhi. IMO, that is the most likely scenario if we do indeed get ZhiZhi. 

But, I wouldnt be surprised to see the team try and move Kandi. I know some say he can't be dealt, but I believe if Kandi and the two teams agree, he can't be dealt. I've heard people say both, so there is some doubt, but we'll see what happens. I could see the team try and move him to erase a potential problem.

Most likely though, I think Rooks will be moving on somewhere.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey RD

Wouldn't Parks be third string PF behind Brand and Wilcox, I can't remember him playing center.
Your right Rooks should be dealt in the Wang deal if neccessary.:yes:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, Parks is likely to be the 3rd string PF. But he is 6'11 is tough, and will battle. He can be a 3rd string C too. I never meant that he'd get big minutes as a 5, just that he can play the spot too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Impressive. This is the first time I remember Tokowitz signing a FA with any value at all. With the additions of Wang and Jaric there is less of a need to play Pike right?


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

have we singed wilcox yet and if so what were the terms


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I really question this signing. Don't you now have 17 players under contract?

Also, 2m per year, if it is a 3 year, $6m deal is pretty cheap. I'd doubt that Dallas lets him go for that considering the average NBA salary is like over 4 million.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

No I think with wang it will be 16 including Wang....
and that includes Parks, Fowlkes, Stith and all other backups for the entire year.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> No I think with wang it will be 16 including Wang....
> and that includes Parks, Fowlkes, Stith and all other backups for the entire year.


Oh, ok... I was counting fast. I was on Clippers.com and they had Wang included and I thought it was 17. My bad.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Who knows though....the number of clippers dropping is nearing that of the drop in the win column for the Bulls since Jordan... its making me freakin depressed......and paranoid :uhoh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Who knows though....the number of clippers dropping is nearing that of the drop in the win column for the Bulls since Jordan... its making me freakin depressed......and paranoid :uhoh:


Maybe they signed that many because they knew something that we didn't?


----------

